# Corn.E.Midge - Corners First, Made Easy and with Few Moves!



## Solvador Cubi (Sep 5, 2017)

Introducing... "Corn.E.Midge" ....

a simple, fun and effective Corners First method that only requires a little cube knowledge beyond those of an absolute beginner.
With only 16 algs (and some easy intuition steps) one can solve the 3x3 using fewer than 70 moves!

I'd like to get any thoughts and feedback from the community here.
A good percentage of forum users here are probably well advanced speedsolvers, 
so think about how it would be teaching something like this to a beginner.
Or try to remember back to the days when you were first learning about the cube.

It starts with a simplified Varasano, (only 3 fewer algs, but starting with corners permuted oppositely)
Then an intuitive but fairly simple-to-understand edge placement step
and finally an easy 2-Look for the 4 Midges

Here's the info sheet as a jpg: http://solvexio.cf/app/#/Corn_E_Midge

The 3 main steps in general:

1. Solve All 8 corners
a. Orient Bottom 4 Corners - with opposite corners permuted
b. Orient Top 4 Corners - 1 of 7 algs
c. Position All Corners - most of the time one of 2 cases (3 or 7 moves)
d. Fix Left & Right Centers

2. Orient and Permute All 8 REdges & LEdges
a. Place the First 6 Edges - one at a time or two at a time 
(it seems to me that doing one edge at a time is usually not more turns than 2 edges at a time.. a great feature for starting simple and building up)
b. Place the 7th edge - but out of place
c. Place the 8th edge while finishing the 7th

3. Orient and Permute All 4 Midges
a. Orient - typically 1 of 2 algs (10 moves)
b. Permute - 1 of 4 cases (4 moves)


Thanks to "efattah" for getting me interested in a Corners First method.
LMCF got me going, but I don't have the skills or time to go that deep.
That is why I dumbed it down for my own purposes and then formed it into something that others might benefit from as well.

thanks!


-= Solvador Cubi


----------



## Miro (Sep 7, 2017)

I think, it is very similar to this one: http://rubikscube.info/ortega.php


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Miro, thanks for taking a look.

Yes, I agree it is similar to that Ortega-based CF method, which I had seen, but wanted to make an even simpler variation.
I guess the main differences are:
a bit more simplified start with the corners (9 algs instead of 12)
a consistent way to do each one of the 8 Redges/Ledges, but in any order
a 2-Look for the 4 midges (granted, is likely to be a bit longer, but fewer algs for a beginner to learn)

Basically, Corn.E.Midge doesn't contain any new, novel concepts... i just organized some steps onto one sheet for beginners.


----------



## Miro (Sep 8, 2017)

Thanks for explanation, I agree with it. Sheet is nice


----------



## Solvador Cubi (Feb 12, 2018)

The Solvexio app now has the steps for Corn.E.Midge in step-by-step slides....

http://solvexio.cf/app/#/Corn_E_Midge_Step-by-Step


-= Solvador Cubi


----------

